# Just gifted this , no Idea if working . It run some film through it and see .



## manny212 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just gifted this little , albeit heavy thing . shutter seems to fire well and looks pretty clean . I have no Idea if it even works , but I'll run some film through it and see .  Did  I mention heavy sucker ! 




Argus by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 10, 2016)

Beauty, That was my first real camera. It was a hand me down, but came with the three lenses (35, 50, 100mm), filters for B&W, flash, etc. Used it for years until moving on to an SLR, but always mis the sound of that leaf shutter.

Some people complain about mounting the lens. Easy as long as you put it in position, at infinity when removing and have the two body and the two lens dots aligned when installing.

Yours looks like it must have been a newer model. It has shutter speeds of 30, 60, 125 while mine had 25, 50, 100 and the same max of 300. Also, the winding and rewind knobs on yours are not knurled so it must have levers to wind (although the trick of turning both the body and knob at the same time speeds up that process).

Looks very clean, congratulations, hope to see some results.


----------



## compur (Feb 10, 2016)

That's a C44*R*. It had some refinements over the earlier C44 including a lever film advance and reworked shutter speeds.

Made in a place called USA that used to make lots of products.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2016)

compur said:


> That's a C44*R*. It had some refinements over the earlier C44 including a lever film advance and reworked shutter speeds.
> 
> Made in a place called USA that used to make lots of products.



Speaking of improvements on this C44R iteration--does it have the same confusing, challenging lens mounting system of the original C44? I remember the first C44 I ever picked up, which was about three years ago. I took the lens off, and I'll be damned but it took me like three minutes to get the lens re-mounted! I blame my myopia for fifty percent of the difficulty, and the most whacked-out lens mounting system I've ever seen for the other fifty percent.


----------



## compur (Feb 10, 2016)

Lens mounting is the same between C44 and C44R, that is, a pain.

See:
Argus C44 and C44R Manual:  Removing Lenses

and:
Argus C44 and C44R Manual:  Installing Lenses


----------



## manny212 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yea guys the lens mounting is a bit strange , but no big deal once you get the knack . 

On another question it came with this light meter in pristine condition , the pointers move and work , the wheels spin freely , I just don't know how to use it . Anyone have a clue ? 




Argus lightmeter by manny herreria, on Flickr

2.




Argus lightmeter by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2016)

The skinny needle and the thicker needle need to be aligned. It's very possible that the selenium cell no longer works, so the skinny needle will not move. Basically, after having set the ASA in use, when you turn the larger, knurled, underneath dial and align the two needles, the various equivalent exposure settings of speed and f/stop are indicated on the rotating dial setup. The meter might very well have conked out before Reagan's second term in office began. This is basically a "match needle" type of meter.


----------



## manny212 (Feb 11, 2016)

Derrel said:


> The meter might very well have conked out before Reagan's second term in office began.



HAHAHA !!!! Yea the both move , but the skinny one just jumps up and down . So your probably correct in that it's shot ! LOL . 

Thanks Derrel !


----------

